# ASX iPhone App - Push notifications for Company Announcements



## warennie (21 April 2011)

Searched the forum and no one had mentioned it. Thought I might inform everyone!
I'd been waiting a long time for a free update when my companies release an announcement.

It gives you the option to receive a push for price sensitive only as well.

Saves me sitting at the PC all day updating the screen.

Anyone know of an app that will send a notification when the prices of selected stocks change to a preselected threshold (3% increase for example)

That'd be handy.


----------



## redcorvetteguy (29 November 2012)

warennie said:


> Searched the forum and no one had mentioned it. Thought I might inform everyone!
> I'd been waiting a long time for a free update when my companies release an announcement.
> 
> It gives you the option to receive a push for price sensitive only as well.
> ...




Thanks for letting us know Warennie, that app will be straight onto my ipad when i get home


----------

